
Show HN: Waze for Coronavirus. A crowdsourced infection map - billions
https://sneezemap.com
======
ntw1103
Being able to view the map without sharing location would be nice. Maybe a
third option, view without making a report.

~~~
billions
Thanks for the feedback. The concern is that the contribution ratio will
reduce. Every data point helps paint the bigger picture. Is the concern about
privacy? If so, how can I better demonstrate that the data is 100% anonymous?

~~~
ntw1103
The concern is about privacy. How to demonstrate anonymity is a good question.
"Privacy: No personally identifiable data is collected. Location data is
slightly altered before storage." is a great start. My thought when I saw
this, was how long is this information stored, even in an altered form? Also
the question of who this information is shared with. Obviously, it is used to
create the map, which is what makes the map great. I think stating whether you
share it with other parties, such as google analytics, or other tracking
services. I can see from inspecting the page loads, that you aren't doing
anything like that, which is great. :)

~~~
billions
thanks! very helpful feedback

------
arjunbanker
would be sweet if it aggregates tested positives

------
billions
all feedback welcome

